# Humble Bundle gift keys



## Lobar (Nov 15, 2013)

Humble Bundle now lets you gift keys for stuff you either already own or DLC for games you don't own.  I'm just gonna dump these keys here, take one if you want it.

I didn't really want to start a new thread for this, but I didn't see any other appropriate place for it, so here we are.  I suppose if anyone else has some unwanted keys they can dump them here too.

*Post if you redeem a key so others know that it's already been used.  Don't take keys for games you're not sure you want, because someone else may want it.*

Batman: Arkham Asylum GOTY
Batman: Arkham Origins DLC - Millennium Skins pack
F.E.A.R.
F.E.A.R. 2: Project Origin

edit: Arshes Nei is offering keys as well via PM.



Arshes Nei said:


> I got some keys from the Hero's Game Bundle (a Full set) and some extra copies of Arkham City ones for those who want one.
> 
> I'll send them in PM when someone asks for one.
> 
> ...



as is Ruethel:



Ruethel said:


> Dead Space
> Deponia
> Fear
> Fear 3
> ...


----------



## BRN (Nov 15, 2013)

I have F.E.A.R, but I recommend that anyone into PS2-era FPS games grabs it. Grab it now.

Fuck its sequels, but grab it.


----------



## Percy (Nov 15, 2013)

I'd take a key, but I feel like I'd probably end up tossing the game aside, therefore it wouldn't be worth it.

Perhaps if I buy a humble bundle in the future I may give keys away.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Nov 15, 2013)

You just gon' dun' made someones week, Lobar, so I took all of them. 

Now come here and give me a kiss. ^3^ 

I have only ever played the demos, but in return I might gift The Orange Box and Homefront at some stage.


Cheers.


----------



## Dire Newt (Nov 15, 2013)

Mr. Fox said:


> You just gon' dun' made someones week, Lobar, so I took all of them.
> Cheers.



That seems a bit selfish, but whatever.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Nov 15, 2013)

Dire Newt said:


> That seems a bit selfish, but whatever.



I thought it would have been a great thread to follow suit, but with people like that...fucking forget it. I guess I'll do it in private since some people can't think about others who would like to have a free game here and there.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Nov 15, 2013)

Dire Newt said:


> That seems a bit selfish, but whatever.



Great, now you made me feel like an asshole! Well if I can re-gift, I'll put all of Fear back up.

Any idea if I can do that?


----------



## BRN (Nov 15, 2013)

Since you used Keys to unlock the games, no, they're tied to your account now.

In the future, when someone puts presents under the Christmas tree, consider not taking all of em, eh?


----------



## Arshes Nei (Nov 15, 2013)

You can't unless you decided to leave it in inventory. If you already activated the game it's too late. I don't understand how you wouldn't not think that taking all of them at once wouldn't have given you the perception of being an asshole?


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Nov 15, 2013)

Ahhh FUCK!!

I was gifted Homefront but I had to add someone on Steam to redeem it, and I haven't ran any of the listed yet, just installed them.

So I suppose I am stuck with them either way?


----------



## BRN (Nov 15, 2013)

Yep. Tied to your account.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 15, 2013)

This is what I mean when I say common sense ain't so common anymore and that manners are almost lost.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Nov 15, 2013)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> This is what I mean when I say common sense ain't so common anymore and that manners are almost lost.



Some reason this thread reminds me of people who come to Costco with backpacks scooping all the samples up in them.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Nov 15, 2013)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> This is what I mean when I say common sense ain't so common anymore and that manners are almost lost.



Well I got the impression they were re-giftable, It's not as if Lobar said they weren't, and I have only ever been gifted one game and that was by force of adding someone, so I'm still quite new to the system.
----------------------------------------

Well since I cannot forward them (which is _fucking _ridiculous) I'll just have to buy others and gift them in their place. So I'll see what's on sale and put up some links.

Hate me now, love me later.


----------



## Deo (Nov 15, 2013)

Mr. Fox said:


> Great, now you made me feel like an asshole! Well if I can re-gift, I'll put all of Fear back up.
> 
> Any idea if I can do that?


You are an asshole, it's only natural you feel it.
Action caused by the guilt tied to your greed and poor decision isn't the same as altruistic generosity. And you can't buy us.


The hero of the thread is Lobar. Thank you Lobar for thinking of us all, and offering up a nice gift. It's honestly really nice and touching. I don't play videogames, so I don't understand what you posted, but I can appreciate the gesture and how nice it is. You always bring a smile to my face. And we're feminist buddies together so total bro-ship.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Nov 15, 2013)

Mr. Fox said:


> -----------------------
> 
> Well since I cannot forward them (which is _fucking _ridiculous) I'll just have to buy others and gift them in their place. So I'll see what's on sale and put up some links.
> 
> Hate me now, love me later.



What the hell dude. If anyone could forward them then piracy would be rampant. Why don't you read the Terms of Service and see how these things work before pitching a shit fit how ridiculous the concept is. Use your head for once.  Plus taking them all at once is ridiculous. Just because you could regift them? To who? Lobar had it out for everyone. 

http://www.humblebundle.com/ 
Basically if I remember correctly this may have been an offshoot from the Make a Wish where the child wanted to be a superhero for a day, and many people pitched in to volunteer time and money to make it happen.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Nov 15, 2013)

You make a point.



Deo said:


> You are an asshole, it's only natural you feel it.



Aren't we all, Deo. It's just that I'm the bigger one right now.
----------------------------------------------------

Well, I guess a simple apology and a vowel that I'll gift some later on is the best I can do.


----------



## Percy (Nov 15, 2013)

You know what? I'm buying the humble bundle now. And I'm feeling generous. It's only $5 out of my pocket. Gonna give everyone a second chance here.
I only really wanted the Mortal Kombat games. PM me if you want a game. Limit one per person, of course. I'll note which ones are taken.


----------



## Lobar (Nov 15, 2013)

Oi.  In fairness, I did put them up for anyone that wanted them, even all of them. :|  Next time I have extra keys though I'll put a little more effort into detailing how gift keys work I guess.



Deo said:


> The hero of the thread is Lobar. Thank you Lobar for thinking of us all, and offering up a nice gift. It's honestly really nice and touching. I don't play videogames, so I don't understand what you posted, but I can appreciate the gesture and how nice it is. You always bring a smile to my face. And we're feminist buddies together so total bro-ship.



 they're just extra keys


----------



## Deo (Nov 15, 2013)

Mr. Fox said:


> Aren't we all, Deo. It's just that I'm the bigger one right now.
> ----------------------------------------------------
> 
> Well, I guess a simple apology and a vowel that I'll gift some later on is the best I can do.



You never actually said you were sorry, you just promised us things to ease your guilt and social reprimand. Thanks for calling me an ass though and saying you're the bigger man. That's really sincerely apologetic of you.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Nov 15, 2013)

Deo said:


> You never actually said you were sorry, you just promised us things to ease your guilt and social reprimand. Thanks for calling me an ass though and saying you're the bigger man. That's really sincerely apologetic of you.



Alright then.
â€‹I am tremendously sorry everyone. I saw an opportunity and jumped at it without taking into consideration how others would feel first and I will shit you not, I will give everyone my word I will put up some games in the future.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Nov 15, 2013)

I'll also see if I can get some more keys for people. But I'll update in thread when all taken.

Hey Fox. Stop being a jerk please. Posting in obnoxious font is not helping, it's furthering it.


----------



## Deo (Nov 15, 2013)

Thank you for your apology, I'm sure we forgive you. Let this be a lesson in consideration for others. Enjoy the gift, have a nice day.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Nov 15, 2013)

Arshes Nei said:


> I'll also see if I can get some more keys for people. But I'll update in thread when all taken.
> 
> Hey Fox. Stop being a jerk please. Posting in obnoxious font is not helping, it's furthering it.



I am trying not to be, I am actually really sorry. And I mean it.

Sorry everyone.


----------



## Lobar (Nov 15, 2013)

Honestly, I should have had a bit more foresight when making this thread, because the end result really was entirely predictable.  Other places handle link/referral chains like it ain't no thang, but that's no reason to have thought that it'd go smoothly here without more effort than I put into it.


----------



## Percy (Nov 15, 2013)

Lobar said:


> Honestly, I should have had a bit more foresight when making this thread, because the end result really was entirely predictable.  Other places handle link/referral chains like it ain't no thang, but that's no reason to have thought that it'd go smoothly here without more effort than I put into it.


Well, thank you for your generosity, at least.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Nov 15, 2013)

Lobar said:


> Honestly, I should have had a bit more foresight when making this thread, because the end result really was entirely predictable.  Other places handle link/referral chains like it ain't no thang, but that's no reason to have thought that it'd go smoothly here without more effort than I put into it.



This gave me some foresight too, next time I'll just PM you and leave it off the thread.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Nov 15, 2013)

Lobar said:


> Honestly, I should have had a bit more foresight when making this thread, because the end result really was entirely predictable.  Other places handle link/referral chains like it ain't no thang, but that's no reason to have thought that it'd go smoothly here without more effort than I put into it.



Hey Lobar Don't worry about it.

I got some keys from the Hero's Game Bundle (a Full set) and some extra copies of Arkham City ones for those who want one.

I'll send them in PM when someone asks for one.

Batmanâ„¢: Arkham Asylum GOTY
F.E.A.R. 2: Project Origin
F.E.A.R. 3
The Lord of the Rings: War in the North
Scribblenauts Unlimited
Batmanâ„¢: Arkham City GOTY
F.E.A.R.
Guardians of Middle-earth: Smaug's Treasure DLC
Gotham City Impostors: Professional Kit
Guardians of Middle-earth
Batmanâ„¢: Arkham Origins DLC
Mortal Kombat Kollection

I'll edit to put a "Claimed" if someone asks.


----------



## Deo (Nov 15, 2013)

Lobar said:


> Honestly, I should have had a bit more foresight when making this thread, because the end result really was entirely predictable.  Other places handle link/referral chains like it ain't no thang, but that's no reason to have thought that it'd go smoothly here without more effort than I put into it.


Dude. Dude. _Dude._
No, you're not obligated to predict greed, and it's difficult to predict such actions when you're in a state of mind thinking about it's antithesis. It's human nature. You do a good act, you have a mental "everyone is just as thoughtful and conscientious and giving as I am". This totally isn't on you. Thanks again Lobar. Seriously, I am sincere that you're a fucking nice guy. The forums is a better place with you here. I can't say that about too many members.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Nov 15, 2013)

NM..


----------



## Deo (Nov 15, 2013)

Hey Lobar, maybe you could edit the OP to link to Arshes' post with it's also really generous offer of videogame game tokens?

[And Mr. Fox, to be kind to you I'll give you this advice: stop posting in this thread. Telling people "have at it" in regards to someone else's offer is sort of weird. And it would be to your benefit probably to abandon ship. It'll only get worse.]


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 15, 2013)

I've seen someone take an offer of a biscuit tin and "help yourself" literally once.


----------



## Lobar (Nov 15, 2013)

Deo said:


> Dude. Dude. _Dude._
> No, you're not obligated to predict greed, and it's difficult to predict such actions when you're in a state of mind thinking about it's antithesis. It's human nature. You do a good act, you have a mental "everyone is just as thoughtful and conscientious and giving as I am". This totally isn't on you. Thanks again Lobar. Seriously, I am sincere that you're a fucking nice guy. The forums is a better place with you here. I can't say that about too many members.



Fair point.  It's not that I feel I didn't follow through on an obligation, though, I just wish that I'd done things a little differently  

and you're going to make me  in every single post today



Deo said:


> Hey Lobar, maybe you could edit the OP to link to Arshes' post with it's also really generous offer of videogame game tokens?



Done, and for Ruethel's offer too.  If this thread really takes off though I don't think I'll be able to keep up with updating the OP.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Nov 15, 2013)

Lobar said:


> Done, and for Ruethel's offer too.  If this thread really takes off though I don't think I'll be able to keep up with updating the OP.



Don't worry about that we can have someone report the thread (of those who offered) so the mods can edit if things have been claimed or new keys offered.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 15, 2013)

Ruethel said:


> I've got a few unused keys sitting around myself from older bundles, anyone who wants them, feel free to message me and the game is your's.  I'll follow Nei's lead and also put "claimed" when someone takes one of mine:
> 
> Dead Space
> Deponia
> ...


Is the Dead Space for Steam?
Been wanting to go back to the best DS but I've lost my disc :/


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 15, 2013)

Ruethel said:


> Yep, it's for steam!


Ace. 
Could I get that game?
You can PM that code if you wish to.

It would be much appreciated!


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 15, 2013)

Pantheros, shut up or sod off - the topic has moved off from that already. 

People are now trying to share free keys.

---

Big up everyone in this thread for their generosity!


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 15, 2013)

Thumbs up for Ruethel, DS is downloading and there's a happy Coffeecup waiting to go on a tour of horror.
Thanks man!


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 15, 2013)

Got Deponia from Ruethel! Goodness me we should all gently caress this fine young man as a group to commend him for his giving of gifts. ;~;


----------



## QT Melon (Nov 16, 2013)

Hello everyone

I am not sure if this counts or belongs, but I do have some games in my inventory I'm willing to give away.

Dreamfall The Longest Journey
Terraria - 3 copies
Ace of Spades - 2 copies

Please send a PM to me if you're interested.
Thank you.


----------

